# Follow me eye's critique?



## Dokid (Oct 28, 2012)

I was wondering. Do you guys see anything that would make these better?

[video=youtube;KkZPBWaZ0j8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkZPBWaZ0j8[/video]


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey, Doki! Nice to see the suit again! I'm really glad you decided to change the eyes a bit! 

I'm sorry I can't think of any advice atm :C


----------



## FeatheredCritter (Oct 28, 2012)

Some sort of glare would be a nice touch :3 Either painted on or putting a thin piece of glass over the eyes would give a nice more real effect


----------



## Dokid (Oct 28, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Hey, Doki! Nice to see the suit again! I'm really glad you decided to change the eyes a bit!
> 
> I'm sorry I can't think of any advice atm :C


 It's fine haha. But yes I decided against going with the normal flat toony eyes since it made my character seem a bit too angry and honestly I want to use it more around kids rather than people my age. 

Also this makes the eyes pop out more and be "brighter" than before.



FeatheredCritter said:


> Some sort of glare would be a nice touch :3 Either painted on or putting a thin piece of glass over the eyes would give a nice more real effect



Oh yeah. except I don't know what kind of material would be good for that. Glass doesn't seem like a good idea though. especially since even in my glasses it fogs up.


----------



## Tignatious (Oct 29, 2012)

They follow really nicely, but the edge around the eyes where they connect with the suit bothers me. It's like they're sunk in and there's an unfinished edge around them.

As for adding a glare, hmm. What about a thin layer of clear nail polish? I'm not sure what you could do to add shine that wouldn't completely seal them up or distort your vision.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 29, 2012)

You are achieving this effect by sinking the eyes back into the head? It is difficult to tell at this resolution. 

It works and maybe some form of transparent covering over the top would finish it off nicely.


----------



## Dokid (Oct 29, 2012)

Tignatious said:


> They follow really nicely, but the edge around the eyes where they connect with the suit bothers me. It's like they're sunk in and there's an unfinished edge around them.
> 
> As for adding a glare, hmm. What about a thin layer of clear nail polish? I'm not sure what you could do to add shine that wouldn't completely seal them up or distort your vision.



Yeah I was trying to to figure out how to do a black eyelash kinda thing around it. But it all just didn't seem to fit and i couldn't get the correct shape.

But yeah I think the person meant a film like how one eyed doe or other makers do. I'm just worried about the fog that could happen as with my glasses.



Fallowfox said:


> You are achieving this effect by sinking the eyes back into the head? It is difficult to tell at this resolution.
> 
> It works and maybe some form of transparent covering over the top would finish it off nicely.



Yep the eye's are sunken in so give that "bowl" effect and to make the follow me eyes. Also surprisingly my vision wasn't limited by much compared to the vision before.


----------



## Tignatious (Oct 29, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Yeah I was trying to to figure out how to do a black eyelash kinda thing around it. But it all just didn't seem to fit and i couldn't get the correct shape.



Have you tried maybe filling in with sculpty and making "eyelashes" that way? Like what Dream Vision Creations do around their LED eyes and such.

As for clouding, I don't know how to prevent that other than a fan inside the head to keep air moving.


----------



## Dokid (Oct 29, 2012)

Tignatious said:


> Have you tried maybe filling in with sculpty and making "eyelashes" that way? Like what Dream Vision Creations do around their LED eyes and such.
> 
> As for clouding, I don't know how to prevent that other than a fan inside the head to keep air moving.


 Ah okay. I could try sculpy. I'll see if I can mess around in photoshop and find an eyelash shape that I like.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 19, 2015)

*sighs* I miss dokid and tig.


----------

